# National Ag Day Poster



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This years poster was designed by a young lady from Minnesota.....this is my favorite poster....really nice. I ordered a couple this morning.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/business/celebrating-agriculture-on-national-ag_5-ar52611


----------

